# [SOLVED] dhcpcd complains incessantly since update

## bssteph

I upgraded to the latest x86 stable dhcpcd (3.0.16) when it was keyworded x86 and recently restarted my running dhcpcd. Ever since then I have been getting flooded with messages such as these in my syslog:

```
Apr 11 00:09:28 kaylee dhcpcd[2162]: eth0: ignoring packet with xid 605093888 as it's not ours (617566766)

Apr 11 00:09:29 kaylee dhcpcd[2162]: eth0: ignoring packet with xid 1040056063 as it's not ours (617566766)

Apr 11 00:09:29 kaylee dhcpcd[2162]: eth0: ignoring packet with xid 1040056063 as it's not ours (617566766)

Apr 11 00:09:32 kaylee dhcpcd[2162]: eth0: ignoring packet with xid -1031143425 as it's not ours (617566766)
```

On and on. My syslog is emailed to me every hour, and thanks to dhcpcd most of these emails are ~250 KB per hour. Every now and then, dhcpcd will renew its lease and be silent for a couple hours, but it eventually starts complaining again.

I have not yet rebuilt/restarted dhcpcd because the outage would be disruptive (unless dhcpcd can be sent a signal to restart without bringing down eth0), but what's going on? The above messages and the lease information (neither of which I remember seeing before) almost looks like debug output, did that get flagged on in the ebuild or something?Last edited by bssteph on Sat Apr 14, 2007 10:02 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## UberLord

Yes, that should be a debugging message. The next version of dhcpcd will correct that, sorry.

----------

## dspahn

I had a similar issue previously that prevented dhcpcd from obtaining a lease. I emerged it with USE=-debug and it fixed the problem.

----------

## UberLord

This version doesn't have that USE flag, and the issue is different.

----------

## bssteph

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> Yes, that should be a debugging message. The next version of dhcpcd will correct that, sorry.

 

It's cool.

Good to know it's not my otherwise flaky cable modem. ;)

----------

## UberLord

And dhcpcd-3.0.17 is now out, which fixes this amongst other things  :Smile: 

----------

## bssteph

And indeed it did fix it. Thanks.

----------

